# Device  code ?



## codedog (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll billed cpt code 36561 with 77001 , which is a poth a cath with fluro. Insurance company is denying it stating it needs a device code . I;m not sure what they are asking for. Any ideas ?iS IT  it the porth  cath itself ?


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

trent123 said:


> I'll billed cpt code 36561 with 77001 , which is a poth a cath with fluro. Insurance company is denying it stating it needs a device code . I;m not sure what they are asking for. Any ideas ?iS IT  it the porth  cath itself ?



I believe thats what they are looking for.  

Instructions   36561   

Code also (C1751 or C1788)  
Placement of Implantable Venous Access Device  
Excludes that by peripheral insertion (36571)


----------

